# Up The Creek!!!!(Eprapah Creek)



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Time for a midweeker as I'm on weekend shifts for another couple of weekends.
Thought I'd check the creek out where Lee went the other day.
I have launched from Pt.O'Halloran a couple of times to head to Coochie but had never gotten as far as the creek mouth.
After rising at around 4ish,then pulling the covers back over for another half hour I finally managed to drag myself out of bed, make a coffee and hit the road.Half an hour later and I arrived to find the wind already up.Great!!!!!!
Mosied on down to the ramp at Viccy Pt to see a relocatable home going over on the barge.How they got it down there is beyond me!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Anyway no good here so back to the first spot.
Grabbed the yak off the car and after an early morning chat with a couple of locals headed up towards the creek.
Tossed out a line to troll on the way up with a "nice" tailwind to hurry me along.Stopped on the way to throw a line in,for once I was using a Squidgy in silver fox 60mm and got this beauty on the first cast.A 47cm specimen.Very noice!!!!Thank you,in the bag and have him for dindins!!!!
Hang on a minute!!!!!...This fish has a piercing!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: 
Turns out I've hooked a flattie that has been tagged.First for me.
After getting assurances that he could be kept I proceeded up towards the mouth.
Threw the pots in on the bend into the creek and made my way down.Trolled the whole time and used a variety of poppers and lures but no luck.It was the top of the tide by this time.
Thought I'd go for a look see and see how far it went.Got down past the slipway and the heavens opened up!!!!!Great forgot my wet gear....Was able to shelter behind a cruiser for a while though.
Never went any further as I wanted to get back to grabbed the pots before the tide was too far out.
Well I managed to get one pot but the other one was out of reach.Hard slog headin' back to the Pt. in a head wind and tide going out!!!!
Went back this morning and retrieved it.(Can't believe it was still there!!) :shock: :shock: No crabs though.
Very nice spot and great when the wind is blowin as it's fairly well protected from the sth/easters.Best to go 2 hours either side of the high to avoid the "nice" walk dragging your yak over the sand flats on the low!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Did check out the possibility of launching into the back of the creek from Beveridge Road(off Redland Bay rd) easy walk through nature reserve but huge drop down the embankment into the creek but a flattie heaven there though   
Rang Suntag about the flattie from the number on the tag.After quoting the serial number and giving them the relevent info,size,date and location they were able to tell me that he was tagged on the 17th June,2006 in Eprapah Creek.At that time he was 29.5cm.So in just under 2 yrs he had grown to 47cm and stayed in roughly the same area.Very fascinating!!!
They are sending me all the information on his tagging.

Cheers.
EG


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Gotta love the mid-week trip, nothing like havin the water all to yerself eh !


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Gotta love the mid-week trip, nothing like havin the water all to yerself eh !


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice report Toni

Great result, 

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Well done Toni
> 
> surprised that you never got any crabs.
> 
> Cools stuff with the tagged flatty. never got a taged fish myself.


Next time Steven I'll put the pots in further up the creek.Hopefully that will yield better results.
Looking at the launch spot up near the slipway or asking them nicely if I can use their ramp. :lol: :lol: if no luck I'll launch from the nature reserve.



occy said:


> Well done there Toni. How did ya know who to contact re the tag?


Occy,There was a 1800 number on the tag with their name on it.On the tag it requested to record the date,location and size and had a serial number.But I sent a fellow AKFFer a txt to ask their advice first up. :lol:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Easy access up School Road too - can park, wwheel along a concrete footpath right to the creek.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Onya Toni and an interesting capture of the tagged fish...when I was gamefishing off Tweed we tagged fairly regularly all sorts of species, and as well as you getting the tagging info, the original tagger will also get a note of the recapture and is a very interesting learning program.

There was a lizard tag program done in the Broadwater some years ago [pre-Seaway], and recaptures indicated the fish generally hung around with a kilometer or two from their first tagging....from memory the most travelled fish was retaken off Redland Bay some years later


----------



## freelance (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, I was interested to read your report as I have just purchased a 4.5 prowler myself and Eprapah was one of the areas I have not fished for a lot of years that I made it onto my 'places to visit' list. I was hoping to find a launch spot in the creek instead of having to do the trip across the flats as you did. I have only done a trip to North Pine Dam (28 bass to 42cm) and a trip to the Brisbane River (3 flathead to 58cm) so far but hope to get out and about a little more in the coming weeks and get a little bit more experience in yak fishing. I think my boat is starting to feel neglected but the yak is so muck more simplistic to fish from, not to mention the exercise. Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Freelance and the new acquisition!!!!  
I'm still in "discovery" mode with the areas around this part of the bay...so many places to fish and not enough time!!!!Lol...But that's all part of the fun.So many great spots also around Jacobs Well and the Coomera....Gee there's just sooo many!!!!!!     
Think I might need some more holidays!!!!!!

Dodge:- I was really interested to see where this fish had been and where he had come from originally.(Feel guilty now for keeping him :? but he was nice with some sweet thai chilli and salad!!!!)   Was also interesting to see his growth rate in this time.Looking forward to the info from Suntag.


AdrianK said:


> Easy access up School Road too - can park, wwheel along a concrete footpath right to the creek.


Thanks for that Adrian, will have a look see from School Rd.
Cheers.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for those tips Lee.    
Got caught up talking(as usual) otherwise I would have made it further. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good excuse for another fish next week.
Cheers.
EG


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

EstuaryGirl,

Doesn't take long to fill in the form, online. You get a certificate, lol. But it provides valuable info, plus makes taggers, fisho's etc have a warm fuzzy feeling knowing the growth details etc.

http://www.info-fish.net/tagged.asp


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice Flattie with a good story to boot. I've tagged a few fish over the year but haven't caught one yet.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ5PRFMAABVfgAAQUGHAEhACEAo+//5AIAB0Go0SfqmT9JiTaR+kJjSEU8keptTTJ6jRoANCACFRiMw5nFkiH5XKdaB03QZAiMbC9S1cQmeMfQYHpRQIRn47Di4v9/iCbNW4c2M+A7RLH0vL1zSBNaYxd1pc/NkzeVBaSrRlcY4XkKpkIMiDZISwn2Mk/i7kinChIByeiKY=


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks BC,
Should have the info from them this week.

Lee..
Nice muddie there....mmmm.......
Yumm.....    
Definately be doing another midweeker this week for sure.

Yes Roberta...
I love the midweekers too. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

